# War Prodigy Thread



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

War jeamnd von Euch mal auf einem Prodigy " Konzert "  ,  wenn ja  

wie fandet ihr es  

YouTube


----------



## _Berge_ (16. Dezember 2019)

Möchtest du wieder sticheln weil du Konzert in "" setzt? :Ka:

The Prodigy habe ich öfter gehört zu meiner Techno Hardcore Zeit, ist aber Jahre her, somit auch auf keinem Konzert gewesen.

Edit: falscher Bereich im Übrigen


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Dezember 2019)

Und direkt noch ein Thema in den User-News Bereich, der keine User-News ist.

Ich glaub du willst einfach nur irgendwelche Youtube Videos möglichst breit gefächert verteilen, ich unterstelle hier mal ganz frech Absicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Nächster  

Jeretxxo   wusste bicht wohin damit ....


----------



## Krolgosh (16. Dezember 2019)

Du weißt scheinbar so einiges nicht..  Nur mal das überfliegen der Forenbereich hätte normal schon gereicht und dir wäre sofort das Musik, Film und Buch Unterforum ins Auge gestochen...

Dir war das Wochenende auf jedenfall ziemlich langweilig kann das sein?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Nächster  

Nee   .....    DIR

PS:  gebs zu  hab bißchen gefeiert xD ,  verlaß mich auf die Admins  die du anschreiben werdet   ,  und die sortieren das richtig  ein   ,   wollte  kein Fehler machen  ^^

Könnte man auch als Unterstellung verbuchen und melden  



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Möchtest du wieder sticheln weil du Konzert in "" setzt? :Ka:
> 
> The Prodigy habe ich öfter gehört zu meiner Techno Hardcore Zeit, ist aber Jahre her, somit auch auf keinem Konzert gewesen.
> 
> Edit: falscher Bereich im Übrigen



Hab das extrain " "  gesetzt   ,  weil  das eigentlich keine Konzerte sind wie du sie evtl kennst   , so auf kommerz ausgelegt   .   

Ich war halt auf einem " Gig"  ka   ,  ca maximum  1000 Leute in einer abgefakten Industriehalle in Halle/Saale   ,   da ging es nicht um das Geld !

Die haben live gespielt  ,  ich meine die richtigen Stimmen , kein playback .

Keith hat dann auch stagegedived und wurde durch die Halle geslided ,  aber ich fand den **zensiert** am Besten  ,  sah aus wie in den Videos  xD

Er hatte das Vertrauen und hat sich fallen  lassen   ,    auf Kommerzkonzerten unvorstellbar  ,   da kommste nichtmal bis zur Absperrung  ...  nichtmal wenn du Hochleistungssportler in Weitsprung bist^^

Deswegen gibt es auch keine Videos dazu  ,   glaub das war denen wichtig   

Heutzutage unvorstellbar .....

War die Fat of the Land tour  ...   in der 'Halle stepte der Bär


PS: die haben uns aber auch eine Stunde warten bzw stehen  lassen   ( warum auch immer xD  ,  wäre aber gern backstage gewesen  )  aber dann ging die Post ab o/

Ist schon Lange her 20y  , war anscheinend die Anfangszeit von denen ...   aber vielabgefakter ^^

aber am Ende auch gut YouTube
Vielleicht lebt Keith noch   und  macht jetzt ein normales Leben  ........

Aber den Gig in der Halle vergeß ich nie




*INU-Edit: Wenn du solche Worte verwenden möchtest, solltest du dir besser ein anderes Forum suchen. Außerdem mache ich den Thread jetzt zu.*


----------

